# Cute vs Sexy



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I've gotten cute. Once I've gotten hot. But normally, I get cute. If anything. It's not a manly word...like beautiful. However, for women those words are fine and dandy...Just what do they mean, though?


Cute
Pretty
Sexy
Hot/Fine
Gorgeous
Sweet
Beautiful
All words often use to describe women, and I would guess for the sake of the arguement, with a little tweaking, a guy. Most of these are personality compliments more than looks. Cute is a thing for mannerisms for me. Pretty is inherit. Same with Beautiful. Sexy is in the same catergory as hot/fine/bad, because when I look at you, think of you, all I wanna do is push you up against the wall and see if I can tear your shirt, blouse, dress off with one grip. 

Sweet and gorgeous are the untouchables. They don't deserve my nasty thoughts. Now, define these for me, please. And maybe some of your experiences when these words hurt, helped, and we're used in your life? 

---

*I.E *Down the street there is this real cute black and italian girl. She has a boyfriend though. I talked to her for a lil' second when they broke up, and all she did was cry and cry about the relationship. If she wasn't so sad, and a little bit more hot & receptive, I would've taken her out.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

I get amused when some guys get offended for being called "cute" because it hurts their manly pride... :tongue:

I prefer the cute terms over the sexy terms. The only time I have ever been called hot/sexy was only because of my body, not my face. "She'd be hot if it wasn't for her face!". That stung. =\ And I don't want guys leering over my body anyways... *shudders*

...And I guess that's partly why I prefer the cute terms over the sexy terms - being called cute/pretty/sweet just seems more friendly and light-hearted, you know? Not nearly so lustful and serious. ^^ And I'd actually consider being called "cute" a MUCH better compliment than being called "sexy", because of what I've already said - "cute" just feels friendlier. Nicer. :3

As for complimenting guys.. I like to call my significant other "handsome". ;D


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

There are two connotations that these descriptions bring out for me: realistic attainability ("out of my league") and lasting looks. 

It has always been my opinion that "hot" and "sexy" women are out of my league. They know their worth and generally won't date a few ladder rungs outside their looks. That doesn't really matter to me, as it's mostly a physical attraction; I'm more sexually stimulated by them than I am mentally. I also think that the hot and sexy types have difficulty hanging on to their looks. Remember those hot girls back in your old classes, and as the years have gone by, they've become considerably less attractive?

Now, it is "beautiful" and "gorgeous" women that I would aspire to take home to my mother. They are attractive, yes, but not in the same sense of the hot/sexy type. Their looks are very long-lasting. With these women, I'm not particularly interested in their looks, but moreso on their personality, their inner beauty. Of course, I'm not complaining that they're astoundingly pretty, either. :tongue:

"Cute" is an interesting animal. Cute is the description that you assign to your friends. In my opinion, cute can either evolve into beautiful or it can remain the same. It really just depends on if that switch in my head is thrown and I decide this person is someone I want to be with as boyfriend/girlfriend.

I'm not sure if any of that makes sense. But in Freudian (is Freud allowed in these parts? I'm not sure... :laughing terms, my id wants hot, my superego wants beautiful, and my ego wants cute.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Kitten said:


> I get amused when some guys get offended for being called "cute" because it hurts their manly pride... :tongue:
> 
> I prefer the cute terms over the sexy terms. The only time I have ever been called hot/sexy was only because of my body, not my face. "She'd be hot if it wasn't for her face!". That stung. =\ And I don't want guys leering over my body anyways... *shudders*
> 
> ...


Naw, it's just being affectionate. There's no harm in that. 

It's true, I wouldn't want my significant other to be labeled as only sexy, as much as she is. There is a strictly sexual connotation to that reference and it's demeaning in my opinion. There are a hundred other aspects that are more important to point out. Cute is a safer and more innocent compliment


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

i have no issue whatsover with any of those terms. i think some of them describe someone better. sometimes people are cute but you wouldn't call em sexy or beautiful sometimes someone is all of those things for different reasons at different times. i guess they describe the thoughts at the time you're using them...like my ex boyfriend was sexy as hell standing there the way he did...when he was being silly or looked confused or lil boyish...he was cute...in an endearing way...sometimes i looked at him and just thought my god...you.are.beautiful....but yeah depending on how they make you feel at a certain point some people are all of those things.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

All of those are a compliment, although the sexy/hot kind are better received when given in a non-creepy manner. It always depends on who its coming from & how it is said. 

I actually dislike "cute" the most. I would not say it sounds girly so much as childish - I mean, babies are cute. Cute often means you're not pretty enough to be called pretty or attractive enough to be called sexy, but there is something charming about you regardless of being rather ordinary. Cute is a very blah word. Not that I would object to being called cute, but it would signal that the person sees me as just average in the looks department. Sweet is possibly worse - it means you're not pretty at all but have a pleasant personality. Not to say that a personality compliment is not nice though, but it's like asking what someone looks like & being told they are smart (_When Harry Met Sally_) - well, that means they probably are not physically appealing....

Sexy is nice when applied specifically, like "you have sexy eyes" or whatever. Sexy is obviously referring to how attractive someone is, so a person does not even have to be good-looking to be sexy, IMO. Although, I think in general, this works differently with men labeling women. It seems some men actually use these words as categories to denote level of attractiveness (a notch above rating with numbers :crazy:...or maybe a notch below). Cute is right above decent and followed by pretty, I imagine....

And sexy seems to be more of an image than actual features & physique....short skirts & low cut tops w/a push-up bra often make a woman seem sexy, but real physical beauty is hard to control; you either won the genetic lottery or you didn't.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

The way I see it, there's no real ranking system. One isn't necessarily a greater compliment than the other, they're just different forms of beauty.

For me, cute is used to mainly describe the kind of girl that has a unique kind of appeal; the kind of girl that doesn't wear much (if any) makeup/lipstick and often dresses in jeans and a t-shirt or otherwise in a sort of plain or tomboyish fashion, yet you find yourself attracted to her anyway because she has a nice face and interesting/enjoyable personality. Basically, it's a sort of subtle kind of attractiveness. To me, cute girls are like the female friend you get a crush on. It's probably not the general consensus on the word, but it's how I use it.

Pretty is the more typical feminine form of beauty. It can be used as a compliment for individual things like "you have pretty eyes" and so forth, but a woman that's overall pretty is someone who looks like ladylike: a face with typical feminine featues, well-defined curves, and more of a "girly girl." They're not necessarily uninteresting or anything, but it just seems to be the most common form of attractiveness around.

Beautiful, gorgeous, and similar terms all essentially either pretty or cute depending on the context.

Sexy is pretty much someone you're only attracted to physically. They're not necessarily bad people, you just can't really figure out their personality due to how sexually attractive they are to you. Looks and such vary and differ among guys, though most guys find the typical thin girl with big boobs/a big butt sexy. Of course, it can also change contexts, too, for example, if you have a cute or pretty significant other, they can still be sexy (to you, at least) when the situation calls for it.

As far as sweet goes, I generally find that as more of a compliment to do with one's personality instead of physical beauty. "Sweet" traights are generally things like friendliness, thoughtfulness, a sense of humor, nice, caring, loyal, loving, romantic, and all that mushy stuff.

There's probably a dozen or so grammatical errors in this because of how many times I revised it but I'm too tired to care right now.


----------



## ThatGuy01 (Jan 8, 2010)

i often think/thought that the statement of "cute" when pertaining to me puts me in the fast lane for friend-zone...:tongue:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

those are just expressions of deeper feelings


----------



## ThatGuy01 (Jan 8, 2010)

perhaps, but isn't everything?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm deeper feelings.


----------



## ThatGuy01 (Jan 8, 2010)

perpeeetualll deeep feelings ssssssssssssssss :laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

If I say a guy is "cute" I know it's my way of being polite but not interested romantically. It sets up a barrier.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm guilty of using "cute" to demean a man... on purpose. I usually do it to hurt his ego so he backs off my punani and 9 times out of 10, it has worked. If I REALLY find a man attractive, I use "handsome". Thats the magic word. Then after "handsome", I'll usually say 'sexy' and then the guy knows that not only do I find his looks and personally attractive.. but hes also sexually attractive to me as well.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Evil bitches. :angry:



ThatGuy01 said:


> i often think/thought that the statement of "cute" when pertaining to me puts me in the fast lane for friend-zone...:tongue:


I have no respect for the friend zone. Actually, I see it coming a mile away. I refuse to drive in that area of the world. And I make a solemn vow to be very direct to women about this from this day forth. If we aren't on the same page, I will not talk to you anymore except if you hook me up with your friends. Otherwise the relationship is void and filled with packed away emotions that no man, and no woman for that matter, should have. If you're honestly into someone, and they aren't into you, move on is my motto. Don't participate in the bullshit.

*GRRRRR*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Cute>sexy. If they're cute, that's nice and they have a nice factor which makes them huggable. If they're sexy, they'll realise that they can get much better than you and you'll end up being betrayed.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

idris said:


> Evil bitches. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not evil!

But yeah, I agree on that. The friend zone sucks and the only plausible solution is to just stop then to continue. You can only be completely honest in this though... shit I wish people where more honest about this kinda thing.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

well i think it sucks and i hate that guys and girls can't be friends....i think it's really fucking insulting when someone is no longer interested in talking to you if you don't want to date them. it's like oh awesome...so you just thought i was hot...thanks. :/


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

They can be friends. Some people aren't entirely ruled by hormones. Perhaps not many, but some.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

well i'd like to think so. i like guys and enjoy their company and it sucks to feel like they only want to hang out because they want to sleep with or date you.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

The estimate is 85% get maybe 1 symptom, often mild. That's not really wrath, dude. Wrath is the exception, not the rule. Mild irritation/pain is the rule.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> i'm just talking about the majority. there will always be an exception to the rule. the stereotype wouldn't exist if there wasn't at least some truth to it.
> and i have experienced a pms'ing womans wrath too many a time to not know that i should not poke the bear. girls have their moments, guys have their moments. hormones influence us whether we realize it or not.


Omar, my one wish for you is that you travel the world and get the experience of living in many different places and try many different foods. The world is such an interesting and diverse place. 

Then I want you to come back here and write about all that you discovered. :happy:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

lirulin said:


> The estimate is 85% get maybe 1 symptom, often mild. That's not really wrath, dude. Wrath is the exception, not the rule. Mild irritation/pain is the rule.


i guess i've just gotten unlucky then :tongue:

anyway, to sum up my original point. some men have a harder time being just friends with women and it's just because of hormones and maturity.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Entirely possible. There are always extremes. Like I said, I've been hospitalised. I've also hallucinated, passed out, and puked for days. Us freaks totally exist. We're just not normal. (Though I _do_ try to withdraw and not take it out on people. It's more apathy and unconsciousness than rage w/me)


----------



## LeCielEstBleu (Jan 11, 2010)

I never knew that...the line between cute and sexy is so visible...and that this topic clearly can be interpreted more.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Sarcasm doesn't translate on the...internet...? :mellow:


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

I think most importantly, it depends in the way the words are said to you. I used to call my ex-boyfriend cute all of the time, because he was the type to do cutesy things for me (write me letters, sing me songs, etc). Personally, I tend to use cute to describe actions more so than words.

If I say a guy is cute (you know in physical terms) it usually means 'he's attractive enough to get my attention, but what comes out of his mouth better be gold and diamonds'. 

Now if I call a guy sexy, I'm usually thinking of all of the things I could do to him. Plus, I usually follow it with a 'i'd tear that shit up' or something like that.

I forgot the point I was trying to make before typing up this reply, basically a cute guy can become sexy, and a sexy guy can become cute.

When I call you gorgeous though, it just means I'm blown away by your physical looks. You probably won't be called gorgeous after you open your mouth =P


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

What would you say to me?


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

idris said:


> What would you say to me?


Hmm, I'd call you cute.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds like we should talk some more. :wink:


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

Are you golden?


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

...And diamond.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

Silver's my favorite, but we'll see. =P


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

Cute - the kind of facial/bodily structures that at least internally make you go "Awwww". 
Pretty - sort of a undeveloped version of beautiful. Unrelated to cuteness. The facial/bodily structure isn't cute but not refined enough to be beautiful but still markedly attention-getting.
Sexy - sexually attractive.
Hot/Fine - same as sexy.
Gorgeous - same thing as very beautiful.
Sweet - more of a personality, indicative of a loving, accepting, and amiable disposition.
Beautiful - a refined appearance that looks not sexually attracting but is pleasant to see.


----------

